# Processing of your application has not been straightforward-Tourist Visa



## MannuGoel (May 28, 2018)

Applied for Tourist Visa on 30 April 2018, Biometric happened on 10 May 2018. Got this mail on 24th May 2018. Having flight on 13 June. Not sure if I will get visa or not in time. 

Dear xxxxx 

Thank you for your UK visa application which has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process applications:

Non-settlement within 15 working days
Priority Visas within 5 working days
Settlement within 60 working days. 

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we may not be able to make a decision on your application within our customer service targets. We will continue to progress your application and make a decision as soon as possible. Please note that fees paid are non-refundable.

We will notify you via e-mail once your application has been decided and despatched.

Please do not attend the visa application centre until you have been asked to do so.

This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UK Visas and Immigration contact details can be found at

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration
South and South East Asia Region


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

You’re not supposed to buy travel tickets until your visa has been issued because of this very situation. June 13th isn’t far away in terms of working days, so you’re unlikely to get your visa in time if you’ve received the above email. 

Try to get your money back for any travel you’ve booked, then wait to hear back from the Home Office. 

What is your timeline?


----------

